# Problem,2001 a6 quattro,,right front window starts to go up then stops,WTF, motor is good



## jester2k2 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a 2001 audi a6 quattro, the right front power window will start to go up but slows down and then stops,,i checked the motor, it's good,,but is getting real hot,, leads me to believe that something is hung up some where,,,,Any ideas???????????


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Problem,2001 a6 quattro,,right front window starts to go up then stop ... (jester2k2)*

Check and see if the plastic blocks are broken, they are green, blue , or orange.


----------



## jester2k2 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Problem,2001 a6 quattro,,right front window starts to go up then stop ... (audi403)*

there is a small chip of one of them on the bottom of the door,,,what next?


----------



## jester2k2 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Problem,2001 a6 quattro,,right front window starts to go up then stop ... (jester2k2)*

did some more looking at it today...seems like maybe a short or something,,,the motor will power the other windows up and down just fine,, but the pass front won't go all the way up,, it will start to slow down then stop, and then go down a little by itself, without me hitting any buttons. ???????


----------



## Raging Insanity (Sep 26, 2005)

First thing.... your Audi (like mine because I had the same problem) has a safety cut-in if there is any resistance when the window is closing. This is incase somebodies head or arm is there, it won't cause serious damaga, just detect resistance and open up again.
Before spending any serious $$$, go get a can of silicone lubricant spray with a 1 to 2 inch tube nozzle and give good liberal sprays around the windows down into the window opening while the window is fully down.
Typically, this model has a window rise-path which can develop a little excess resistance over time due to the felt lining on each side of the window at the base. Providing the lubrication typically cures it.
This should be your first recourse. Don't let an Audi dealer or anybody tell you that you need a new window-lifter (aka actuator or riser-arm) before you do this. I was looking at a serious expense until somebody told me this and I haven't had to do it again since.


----------



## jester2k2 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (Raging Insanity)*








Oh my god,,it worked instantly after i sprayed some lube on it. I had the door panel off about 7 times trying to figure it out. It was like that for about two weeks, I was just about to take it into the shop. Thank You for your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh7223 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (jester2k2)*

be very careful with this if you did see little chips from the window guides on the bottom of the door. if this is the case you should also check to see if the guide broke off of the regulator cable. you can check this if you lower the glass about half way and grab the top and pull and you get one side that pulls up farther than the other you might have broken guides. this is a very common problem with the a6's. unfortunatly the only way to fix this is to remove the door carrier and replace the guides.


----------



## Raging Insanity (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad the spray solved your problem!! Josh7223's comments are only valid if you tinkered with the guides or if they are cracked already or very seriosuly sticking. If you did have the door panel off and the guides were generally fine then some lube spray on the guides would have been a good idea. It does not sound like you got problems with your guides, cabling or actuator - the window sticking is a common problem on an A6 and most garages will charge you for work where they only sprayed lube.
There is a nice underseat CD drawer on my A6 on the drivers side - I generally keep a can of silicone lube spray in there as you never know when the window will get stuck again. It's been around a year since I had any temperemental activity and it usually occurs on a very hot day - a couple of squirts and all is well again.


----------

